# J & M Auto Customs



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*
We are located in Martinez Ca,
We work on all types of vehicles :biggrin: 
~~!!completes!!~~ one at a time to make sure it gets done!!
insurance work welcome all day long !!*_
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

What do you specialize in, and where's the shop?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElKamster_@Nov 16 2010, 08:41 PM~19088111
> *What do you specialize in, and where's the shop?
> *


martinez cal!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

more pics soon from my work computer!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

here is another one


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19088722
> *here is another one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2010, 09:31 PM~19087998
> *We work on all types of vehicles  :biggrin:
> completes one at a time to make sure it gets done!!
> insurance work welcome !!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 17 2010, 02:36 PM~19088057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great work :thumbsup: btw whats that on the base? just rubbing junk in the paint? just wondering....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Nov 16 2010, 10:33 PM~19089408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pin hole filler paste


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mikescustoms (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 18 2010, 04:44 PM~19104045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 18 2010, 05:44 PM~19104045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikescustoms_@Nov 21 2010, 08:59 PM~19129105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRYING TO BE LIKE USTEDES!! :biggrin:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

this one came out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 28 2010, 09:07 PM~19186983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks sir


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

you guys do some NICE work


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Nov 29 2010, 04:17 PM~19192532
> *you guys do some NICE work
> *


GRACIAS SOLO CHOLO!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2010, 11:42 PM~19088124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 3 2010, 12:52 PM~19229663
> *
> *


whats new oscar!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 10 2010, 02:49 PM~1929445
> 
> [img
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1-13-10%20142%20(Medium).jpg[/img]
> *





this is what u would see if u where the motor......
:biggrin: 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> > _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 10 2010, 02:49 PM~1929445
> >
> > [img
> > *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1-13-10%20142%20(Medium).jpg[/img]
> ...


*
 *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the support and knowledge that you guys have pass along this short period of time...... definitely good people to know and to deal with :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 16 2010, 11:37 AM~19343862
> *Thanks for all the support and knowledge that you guys have pass along this short period of time...... definitely good people to know and to deal with  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA SABES VATO LOWKO!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

great job guys car came out bad ass fuck gracias por todo homies 63 se ve chingon :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 21 2010, 06:22 PM~19388475
> *great job guys car came out bad ass fuck gracias por todo homies 63 se ve chingon  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thank you sir!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

REALLY NICE WORK!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 23 2010, 06:02 PM~19405968
> *REALLY NICE WORK!!
> *


gracias!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 17 2010, 02:46 PM~19353959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you guys do some nice work :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 07:33 AM~19438774
> *you guys do some nice work  :cheesy:
> *


gracias


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 16 2010, 09:31 PM~19087998
> *
> We are located in Martinez Ca,
> We work on all types of vehicles  :biggrin:
> ...


shoot me a number :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Dec 29 2010, 02:27 PM~19450818
> *shoot me a number :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

Does the shop do any frame reenforcement or hydro installs?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElXicano_@Dec 29 2010, 10:44 PM~19455523
> *Does the shop do any frame reenforcement or hydro installs?
> *


hydros si frame no


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

we can repair these too!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

finally got your work up huh ! sould bring some work ,great work i'm barely starting but i'll have my shop sooooon !


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 20 2011, 01:37 AM~19646970
> *finally got your work up huh ! sould bring some work ,great work  i'm barely starting but i'll have my shop sooooon !
> *


good way of thinking!!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

got my 65 back...body still needs a lil work the lower part of the quarter panels are dont most of the rust is fixed....u guys got any room???


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 18 2011, 06:13 PM~19632964
> *we can repair these too!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice Work


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 11:17 PM~19656979
> *Nice Work
> *


THATS WHEN IT CAME IN!!
:biggrin: 
ILL POST PICS OF IT DONE!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, FDW-Javs


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

how much did the whole floor cost?


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Works looks good bro.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anythingonwhlz_@Feb 12 2011, 08:22 PM~19855065
> *how much did the whole floor cost?
> *


varies on vehicles can get up there tho!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 19 2011, 07:11 PM~19911772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's Wicked lol!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:0 








badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

CLEAN!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
that body looks straight .... looking very good....

:thumbsup:
[/quote] great job guys very happy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: with the paint job :thumbsup:








[/quote] roof came out sick :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:








[/quote]gracias :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

VERY NICE WORK..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65riviera_@May 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20595257
> *:thumbsup:
> *


gracias


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work bro.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

gracias


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work Jose, should be finishing up this frame shortly then i'll be ready for paint. I'll hit you up to get a qoute


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

hope that means you lifting that trey!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep I'm lifting that bitch


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGV63 said:


> Yep I'm lifting that bitch


thats what i want to hear!!!
homie that aint scurrred!!
hno:hno:hno::h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 That mural is hella tight, who did that?? What car is it on?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

divine69impala said:


> That mural is hella tight, who did that?? What car is it on?


 SAL ELIAS 
6QUATRO (MY BROTHERS 64)


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SAL ELIAS 6QUATRO (MY BROTHERS 64)


 I really like how he put the shop in the background. He could of threw in some of those totaled out cars sitting out front for detail j/k


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

divine69impala said:


> I really like how he put the shop in the background. He could of threw in some of those totaled out cars sitting out front for detail j/k


:scrutinize:


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

I was wondering if I could get a quote from you. I have a 1972 Monte, do you do frame offs and reinforcement? And I also want the body checked out it's fairly straight just a few dings here and there and wanted to go with a candy using different shade of reds or burgundy. I seen some of your homie looks real good I'm trying to get my car done locally I don't want send it out far away.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

925rider said:


> got the 69 in for painthno::shh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:


 Can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

URL=http://img262.imageshack.us/i/11310561.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> URL=http://img262.imageshack.us/i/11310561.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

KEEP UP THE NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good work!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

What's Up!! 

Question 1
I need a small amount of repair work on my Cutlass bumper , a victim of texting and driving.
The paint is a candy rootbeer brown and a few years old . Can you fix it ? 


Question 2 
What's the best way to send pictures of a 79 Lincoln that I would like an estimate on.
( Candy , Flake , Patterns ) Custom job. 

:drama:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

what color is that?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nsane86 said:


> What's Up!!
> 
> Question 1
> I need a small amount of repair work on my Cutlass bumper , a victim of texting and driving.
> ...


QUESTION ONE!
WE CAN FIX IT BUT DUE TO THE CANDY BEING FEW YEARS OLD I CANT COLOR MATCH THE SUN FADE OF THE CANDY!!
SO I WILL PASS ON THAT!! NO MATTER WHO DOES IT YOU WILL BE ABLE TO TELL..
QUESTION 2!
I TAKE IN ONE OLD SCHOOL AT A TIME SO I CAN GET IT DONE FROM START TO FINISH AND HAVE ONE IN AND ONE ON HOLD SO DONT KNOW HOW SOON YOU TRING TO GET TO IT!
BUT POST THEM UP IN HERE!! OT COME BY WITH IT WE NOT TO FAR FROM YOU...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mike_e said:


> what color is that?


TROPICAL TORQUOISE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

some clean work happening up in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*Nice work *:worship::thumbsup: *Jose!!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Nice work *:worship::thumbsup: *Jose!!!*


gracias bobby its all the J&M crew making it happen


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> QUESTION ONE!
> WE CAN FIX IT BUT DUE TO THE CANDY BEING FEW YEARS OLD I CANT COLOR MATCH THE SUN FADE OF THE CANDY!!
> SO I WILL PASS ON THAT!! NO MATTER WHO DOES IT YOU WILL BE ABLE TO TELL..
> QUESTION 2!
> ...



Question 1 : Understood, Maybe you can charge me for the body work only ? 
:dunno:

Question 2 : I'll PM you once I get a chance to drive down .
Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dont mind that fool!!!:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

whos bubble???


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

some dude from Padrinos cc


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> some dude from Padrinos cc


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> URL=http://img262.imageshack.us/i/11310561.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

925rider said:


>


SICK ride,all layed out like that :thumbsup:


----------



## chevymalibu (May 4, 2004)

*what color code is this*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chevymalibu said:


> View attachment 457617


its meadow green poly off a 1964 color code!!
got to autocolorlibrary.com


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

thats it!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

<IMG id=vbattach_531907 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=531907&stc=1" attachmentid="531907">


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump for some quality work TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have an 84 cutlass that needs paint homie and chromes redone its currently blue but i wanna go with a cobalt blue and pin stripping under the clear how much would that cost? Do you guys do chrome?


----------



## BLUE-13 (Jun 26, 2005)

Pm me bro


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

I think it's time to do ur first bombs lowko hit me up  :x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BLUE-13 said:


> I have an 84 cutlass that needs paint homie and chromes redone its currently blue but i wanna go with a cobalt blue and pin stripping under the clear how much would that cost? Do you guys do chrome?


we dont do chrome ese!!
your are down south where everything is cheaper!!!
we are way up north


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice colors on that 62 roof :nicoderm: you guys do good work :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------

